# What to replace whole wheat flour with?



## MERTON (Mar 19, 2008)

i want something as nutritious or even more nutritious than wheat flour. it disturbs me that the price of wheat has gone up, so, i've decided to do a little boycot.


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 21, 2008)

what are you making? 
have you tried buckwheat?


----------



## mcnerd (Mar 21, 2008)

You might want to boycott eggs and milk too since they are right up there in short supply with the flour.  Other foods are not far behind as we progress further into the reported 7-year worldwide food shortage/famine.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 21, 2008)

If you want to boycott all grains that have increased in price since last year, or boycott all foods that have increased in price over the past year, you're going to get a bit hungry on that water only fasting diet, merton! 

There was a major wheat crop failure in Eastern Europe last year (if I remember it was the winter wheat crop in Russia) - so there goes the surplus and increased demand for the supply. Similar situation with corn - the surplus is going to Bio-Fuels - that has already sparked protests in several countries (think there were about 1-million in Mexico City just 3-5 months ago protesting the 17-cent increase in the price of tortillas). 

Another MAJOR factor in the increase of the costs of food is FUEL PRICES ... both to the farmers but also to the truckers (the biggest increase). Again, supply and demand. So - park your car in the garage and break out your bike, or roller blades ... ride the DART to work (I think you said you were in Dallas).

ARRGH ... this is why I didn't want to get started on this ... it's not just one factor.

FWIW: if you buy your flour from WalMart - based on the prices from a few minutes ago - a mixture of bread and ww flour will cost you about 50-cents per pound ... a 1-lb loaf of bread is more than that.

Oh - yeah ... Banquet Beef Pot Pies jumped from 50-cents to 68-cents in just one week!!!


----------



## AMSeccia (Mar 22, 2008)

I can't believe I'm on a cooking forum and someone is quoting the price of Banquet pot pies, LOL!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 22, 2008)

AMSeccia said:


> I can't believe I'm on a cooking forum and someone is quoting the price of Banquet pot pies, LOL!


 
Yep - it demonstrates the fact that it's not just the price of a bag of flour that is going up! That was just one example where I knew the price change from last week. Totino's Party Pizzas also went up from 88 to 98 cents, and a loaf of bread (the one I buy when I buy one) went up from $1.88 to $2.18. 

Tins of green beans and corn that I used to be able to buy for 19-cents per can about 6 months ago are now up to 25-cents. And, 10-lb bags of chicken leg quarters have gone from 19-cents/lb to about 39.

I make no apologies for knowing the price of pot pies, or fish sticks, or corn dogs ... when you care for an elderly parent, and sometimes get 5-minutes warning that you're going to babysit a hungry 4-yo grandson, you sometimes resort to things that they will eat when they reject what you have cooked from scratch.


----------



## AMSeccia (Mar 22, 2008)

Michael, no apologies necessary for knowing those prices, and I hope I didn't offend you.  I am a foodie at heart myself, but dang if my 16 year old doesn't beg me to buy the blue box of mac and cheese!  She will NOT eat the homemade version, no matter how many recipes I try.  

My parents were recently here for some medical treatment (they live in UP Mich), and after steaks, homemade soups, roasts, chicken, even fajitas, one day she asked me for Colonel Sanders (KFC), because it is comfort food from her younger days and they don't it where they live.  We happily obliged!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 22, 2008)

AMSeccia said:


> ... and I hope I didn't offend you ...


 
Naw - it takes more than that to offend me! I've been married and divorced 3 times ... you're not an attorney are you?


----------



## AMSeccia (Mar 22, 2008)

Uh ... er .... nope!


----------

